# I Miss Yogourt



## slb (Jan 6, 2000)

I cannot have dairy products and the thing I miss most is yogourt. Does anyone have a good substitute for yogourt? Or any other good dairy substitutes, for that matter?


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2000)

What sort of IBS do you have.I have IBS - D and my doctor actually recommended yoghurt, she said a little every day actually helps, it helps clean the bowel. I can't have huge amounts but am still able to have it when I am feeling like it.i don't know of any substitutes for dairy apart from soy and have never tried them.Good luck with it


----------



## moms777 (Jan 29, 2000)

hi slb,I don't have a yogurt substitute for you, but as far as dairy, have you ever tried Rice Dream ice cream? It's pretty good. It's made of rice and while it doesn't take the place of real icecream, it's better than nothing!! It's available in health food stores and once in awhile I can find it in my grocers freezer, but not too often. I miss yogurt too,














If you ever hear of a non-dairy yogurt, let me know


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2000)

I can eat yogurt. Any other dairy makes me ILL. You can get soy cheese slices, usually in the produce department of the grocery store. They make great grilled cheese sandwiches. Also I use tofu as a substitutefor ricotta cheese if I'm making stuffed shells. It sounds yucky, but my husband didn't even notice. There is also a sour cream and cream cheese substitute, but they didn't taste too great, to me anyways.


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

white wave brand.. silk.. makes yogurt that is soy based.. it's really yummy. they also make good chocolate soy milk.tofutti makes amazing ice cream products.. including ice cream sandwiches(cuties) bars(crumble cake bars) cookie sandwiches(too-toos) logs, cakes, and half pints. they also make cookies, sour cream, cream cheese, and a few other things... www.tofutti.com can help you find a store near you! usually health food stores carry all of this stuff.amy's brand makes macaroni and soy cheeze which is really yummy. meijers sells that brand.. a lot of chain grocery stores do.i'm not a big fan of rice dream or soy delicious.hagan daaz and edy's make chocolate sorbet that is fat and dairy free and really yummy. www.vegsource.com has a lot of vegan(therefor dairy-free) recipes.. like lasangne, cookies, cake, etc.oh.. veggie brand soy cheeses are really tasty, most chains carry them in the produce section. they even have 3-cheese shredded kinds that melt.good luck!


----------



## Nytebugg (Mar 11, 2000)

Whole Soy makes a great yogurt. I've tried all their flavors and so far my fave is the raspberry. I didn't care for the lemon it tasted like a malox (sp?).------------------Joanna"I'm a 5th level vegan. I don't eat anything that casts a shadow."-Jesse (Eco-Hunk) TV show The Simpsons


----------



## tiggster78 (Dec 13, 2000)

I have IBS D and am also lactose intolerent but can tolerate yogurt. Of course I didn't know that until years and years of not having it. It has a bacteria or enzyme in it that already digests the lactose for you. Rice Dream ice cream is good but you might want to also try frozen yogurt or sherbert. Both are fine on my tummy though I can't tolerate regular ice cream.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2001)

I have tried Tofutti ice cream. It is delicious. I would say better than real ice cream. My BF who does not have any problem loves it too. The ice cream sandwiches are pretty good too!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2001)

I have tried Tofutti ice cream and it is absolutely delicious. I would say better than real ice cream. My BF who does not have any problem loves it too!


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

I don't know if you don't eat yoghurt because of the lactose. yoghurt gives me gas so I make my own that is lactose free and tastes yummy. Don't be discouraged about the time it takes to make it,I just make a whole lot at once like four liters and freeze it. This yoghurt does not give me gas. Use a whole fat milk if you can because it makes the yummiest yoghurt, if you can't part skin is o.k. be careful while heating skim because it scorches more readily than whole milk.1: Bring one quart (or liter)milk to the simmer stage and remove from heat. Stir often to prevent scorching and sticking to the bottom of the pan.2: Cover and cool until it has reached room temperatire or below(may be placed in refrigerator to hasten cooling). It is very important thatyou allow the temperature to drop sufficiently or you will kill the bacterial culture you are now ready to introduce.3:Remove about one-half cup cooled milk and make a paste with one quarter cup of a good quality commecial yoghurt. The commercial yoghurt you use should be unflavored and unsweetened. Buy one that contains only milk and or milk solids and bacterial culture.4: Mix the paste with the ramainder of the cooled milk and stir thoroughly.5: Pour milk into any appropriate sized conainer, cover, and let stand FOR AT LEAST 24 HOURS at 100-110 F (38-43 C). If you forget to remove it after 24 hours, and the fermentation goes on longer all the better. Under no circumstances should the fermentation time be decreased to less than 24 hours. The source of heat used during the 24-hour fermentation is critical. It is very important to get the temperature correct at 100-110 F. before you proceed with the fermentation. Too high a temperature will kill the bacterial culture and will prevent the proper "digestion" of the lactose. Too low a temp. will prevent activation of bacterial enzymes and will result in incomplete digestion of the lactose. What I do is use a 60-watt lightbulb in my oven and prop the door open with a pencil to achieve the correct temp. Check with thermometer to make sure you have the right temp. This youghurt will not be as thick as commercial yoghurt,it will be a true youghurt since virtually all of the lactose has been digested by the bacterial culture and further lactose digestion will mot be required by intestinal cells.I found this recipe in Breaking the Vicious Cycle By Elaine Gottschall.I hope you try this yoghurt,I made it and I highly recommend it.I probably broke all the copywright laws imaginable!!!! Oh well. Hope you like it Any questions e-mail at dmercier002###sympatico.ca


----------



## veronica_delk (Nov 13, 2001)

Thank you so much, jo-jo, for posting these instructions for making lactose-free yogurt. I bought a Salton yogurt maker online (about 20 bucks)to use as a steady heat source, and I used goat's milk instead of cow's milk, and I actually seem to be tolerating yogurt! (I've been having about a cup a day for several days now.) I'd tried store-bought lactose-free yogurt, but it still bothered me (it was the thickeners, I suspect). At any rate, I'm thrilled to be able to eat yogurt again. Thanks again, jo-jo.


----------



## kyestar (Nov 26, 2001)

I'm lactose intolerant but I fond out lately that yohgurt doesn't have lactose in it. Apparently, neither does cheese. BUT, the cultures in yohgurt can cause problems in highly sensitive people, which, unfortunatley, includes me. Rice milk and lactose free milk are available in supermarkets and don't taste too bad.


----------



## Windaloo (Feb 3, 2002)

Jo-Jo, if you leave it at Room temp for longer will that work as well. And can you use natural yogurt instead instead of Bio-yogurt since it has cultures already.


----------



## devorahb14 (Jan 13, 2002)

I have tried the yogourt from Gotschall's book. I did not tolerate it at all. My gastro. said that it's because the milk wasn't Lactaid treated. I think I'll try it again. I see you're from La belle province, it's really nice to see someone from your own country!!


----------

